
Wordpress Site Owners Attention Fix ASAP - SacredLion
add the following to your URL. This accesses your entire content index. Call your hosting provider and GET THIS FIXED WITH YOUR WEBSITE. you may view mine at domain&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;uploads CloudFlare is the only thing I&#x27;ve found that can fix the issue.
======
lioeters
This is an issue with an incorrectly configured server setup, not specifically
about WordPress. A proper hosting provider that advertises WP sites as part of
their service should have disabled directory listing by default.

